# Download avast and blue j



## KoRn (May 1, 2005)

hey guys could u give me a site from where i can download avst for free .i also want to download bluej latest version for free.give me a safe virus free site kk guys.thamks a lot.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 1, 2005)

Download avast here *www.avast.com/
The official site of any software is always virus free (especially if the software is a n antivirus)  
Get BlueJ here *www.bluej.org/


----------



## KoRn (May 1, 2005)

*is it similar to nis.*

hey guys does this avast thingee have  internet security like nis .i mean does it block hackers and spyware/adware too.ya sure it works!cuz i havent tried any other av.


----------



## swatkat (May 1, 2005)

No, Avast Free Version done has a Firewall built into it.


----------



## anandk (May 1, 2005)

avast does not have  a firewall.

but check out the avg anti-virus site, they now have a firewall beta vearsion available for download, which can be used with their free version.


----------



## KoRn (May 2, 2005)

*avast registration key*

hey swatkat where the hell do i get the avast registration key cuz if i dont hav that i can only use the demo help me out as fast as possible kk.


----------



## krisjr (May 2, 2005)

tey will mail u the reg key man..its free.


----------



## KoRn (May 2, 2005)

*no email*

hey i got no such email cuz i remember they never asked my email add when i installed the shit.please give me another way dudes.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 2, 2005)

to get avast reg key u need to go to their website and fill out a registration form with your email address. They will send u the key to ur email id...


----------

